# Kaufberatung Objektiv Canon 450D



## perle93 (5. Mai 2010)

Hallo, ich habe mir ja vor Kurzem die 450D von Canon gekauft, dabei war ein Objektiv (18-55mm), nun meine Frage, was sollte ich als nächstes kaufen, damit ich gute Bilder im Bereich Architektur machen kann. Es ist nicht professionell gedacht, sondern ich will einfach gut ran zoomen können. reichen da 400mm?

Danke euch


----------



## chmee (5. Mai 2010)

Warum Telebereich? Ich dachte immer, für Architektur wäre der weitwinklige Brennweitenbereich viel interessanter..

400mm sind schon eine Hausnummer, auch finanziell. Weiterhin hast Du eine Cropkamera, somit multipliziert sich die Brennweite mit dem Crop. Ein echtes 400mm mutiert auf Deiner 450D zu einem 640mm-Objektiv (ist nicht ganz richtig, darf man aber so sagen). 
(1) Teuer, wenn es halbwegs gute Bilder machen soll
(2) Stativ ist dann Pflicht

Von einem 400mm f2.8 für 7.000Eur will ich nicht reden, aber ich bezweifle, dass ein 400Eur 80-400mm von zB Tokina (das eh recht lichtschwach ist) wirklich bis in die Ecken scharf ist. Ich pack Dir einfach mal n paar Links rein:

100-400 an 450D - http://www.dforum.net/showthread.php?t=575639
400 f5.6 - http://www.dforum.net/showthread.php?t=572980

Bilder:
http://www.dslr-forum.de/forumdisplay.php?f=66
http://www.dforum.net/forumdisplay.php?f=45

Schau mal bei http://www.pixel-peeper.com und schau dort nach Fotos Deiner gewünschten Objektive..

mfg chmee


----------



## perle93 (5. Mai 2010)

Super, vielen Dank. Das 7000€ Objektiv habe ich gleich mal bestellt,-)) nein, eben so was suche ich nicht, dann eher ein 50-85mm (?) oder so. Ich will keine Bilder machen zum Verkaufen, bin jetzt schon sehr zufrieden mit den 18-55mm, aber ein wenig mehr zoom wäre schön, Ausgaben sollten 500€ nicht übertreffen.

Danke dir erstmal für die Links, sehr interessante Sachen!

lg Björn


----------



## Martin Schaefer (5. Mai 2010)

Wenn ich dir einen Tipp geben darf:

Ich vermute mal, dass der Geldbeutel relativ schmal ist, also kommt ein gigantisch tolles
Profiobjektiv nicht in Frage. Also müssen "wir" mit wenig Geld was schönes finden.
Mal schaun, was sich da machen lässt.

1. Was Architektur angeht ist es wie chmee schon sagte eher der weitwinkligere Bereich,
der dir weiterhilft. Ein riesiges Tele bringt dich da nicht weiter.

2. Architektur hat mit Raum zu tun, bzw. mit dem, was ein Architekt aus dem vorhandenen
Raum macht. Wie kann man "Raum" bildlich darstellen bzw. wiedergeben? Entweder mit
Hilfe von Licht (und Schatten) ... aber das ist sehr aufwendig wenn es um eigene Leuchten
geht. Was bleibt uns also? Perspektive und Tiefenschärfe (bzw. Unschärfe).

2.a. Perspektive ist im Wesentlichen durch die Suche des richtigen Standortes/Position und
die Wahl der richtigen Brennweite zu finden.

2.b. Tiefenunschärfe ist sehr wichtig und ergibt sich aus der Kombination von Brennweite,
Aufnahmefläche UND der Blende. Und genau da sind wir an einem wichtigen Punkt.
Je offener die Blende, desto mehr Tiefenunschärfe bekommst du bzw. umso schmaler
wird der eigentliche Schärfebereich. Hast du nun aber nur Objektive mit einer Anfangsblende
von 4 oder 5.6, dann gehen dir alleine dadurch schon die Möglichkeiten der Kleinbildfotografie
völlig flöten.

Fazit:
Wie wäre es, wenn du dir ein (vergleichsweise) lichtstarkes 50mm Objektiv holen würdest?
Selbst das superbillige 50mm mit Anfangsblende von 1.8 macht da schon viele tolle Sachen
möglich, die du mit der Zoom-Scherbe so niemals machen könntest. Hast du ein wenig mehr
Geld zur Verfügung, dann kannst du dir auch das 50mm 1.4 mal anschauen, das dann wirklich
mal ein Objektiv wäre, mit dem du viele Jahre super Fotos machen kannst.

Einziger kleiner Schwachpunkt bei der Idee ist deine Kamera, die aus dem 50mm mal eben
schnell effektive 80mm macht. Und das kann man eben nicht mehr als Weitwinkel oder Normal-
optik bezeichnen.
Vielleicht aus diesem Grund auch mal einen Blick auf das Canon EF 28mm/1.8 werfen?
Auch schön lichtstark, noch nicht unverschämt teuer und auf deiner Kamera eine effektive
Brennweite von rund 45mm.

Hoffe, das hilft dir ein wenig weiter
Martin


----------



## chmee (5. Mai 2010)

Hm, also keine 400mm ?  Ganz klar, wenn es Dich Richtung Telezoom zieht, dann ist eindeutig das EF 70-200 f4 gebraucht zu empfehlen, Kostenpunkt etwa 450Eur. Ansonsten bin ich der Meinung, hätten wir in Deinem ersten Anfragethread schon sehr Viele Empfehlungen ausgesprochen, inklusive Erklärung, warum..

mfg chmee


----------



## perle93 (7. Mai 2010)

Das stimmt, da werde ich nochmals alles durchlesen müssen, danke dir nochmals,-)

Und jetzt erst gesehen, danke dir Martin,-)


----------

